# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen: Lucia

## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Zal ik mij ook maar even voorstellen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik ben sinds 13-05-09 lid en werd vrij vlot moderator hier over de rubriek psychisch welzijn omdat ik dat boeiend vind, maar ik ben sinds maart 2012 niet veel aanwezig geweest, omdat ik even dingen voor mijzelf op een rij wou hebben.

Op het forum is al een en ander te vinden over mijn persoonlijke verhalen en achtergrond, maar even in het kort:
Ik heb gescheiden ouders, heb af en aan contact met mijn moeder, mijn vader is een persoon die mij nooit heeft laten vallen welke gekke dingen ik ook heb gedaan, mijn broer (4,5 jaar jonger dan mij) heeft pdd-nos, ikzelf hebt chronische rugklachten die soms beter en soms slechter gaan en ik heb ook allerhande allergien en val al sinds ik mij kan heugen eens in de zoveel tijd flauw. 
Ik heb mijn Havo diploma, ik heb een mbo administratief mederwerker en medische terminologie diploma, heb ook andere studies geprobeerd maar dat liep anders dan gehoopt. Waarschijnlijk begin ik in februari 2013 met een mbo studie saw (voormalig spw)... 
Hobbys: wandelen in de natuur, skeeleren, dansen, zwemmen, experimenteren met eten koken of bakken...
Ik hou van verschillende soorten muziek en films en andere artistieke dingen  :Smile: 
Ik vind het leuk om in aanraking te komen met andere culturen en andere mensen, sta ook altijd open om nieuwe dingen te leren en andermans meningen te horen, kan ik zelf alleen maar wijzer van worden  :Wink: 
Ik heb hier verschillende lieve mensen ontmoet en ik hoop dat iedereen hier op het forum kan vinden wat hij/zij nodig heeft, zo niet dan hoor ik het wel!
Als je me wat wil vragen, dan kan dat altijd, ik zal proberen zo snel mogelijk terug te reageren  :Smile: 

Liefs en knuffel!

----------


## sietske763

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy luuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssje
VERRASSING........je bent weer terug!!!
voor hoeveel %???? of zit je helemaal niet meer in de"" MC ziektewet??""
leuk en fijn dat je terug bent!!!
dikke kus lieverdje!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey lieverd!
Leuk zo'n warm welkom ~^_^~! 
Ik ben beetje lang uit de roulering geweest hier, maar zal proberen zo snel mogelijk weer 100% mee te doen, tijd zal het leren  :Smile: 
Ik voel me in elk geval beter in mijn vel, alleen concentratie is nog niet helemaal tip top, maar dat heeft zo zijn redenen  :Wink: 
Dikke kus en knuffie terug!

----------


## dotito

Welkom terug Luussje  :Wink:  xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Dank je lieve Do  :Big Grin:

----------

